# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me tastjeren/mausin/touch-pad-in ne laptop.

## K19

pershendetje,dua te bej nje imaxhte ri per mausin...
Me pare e beja me "borland building 3.0" desha te dija nese njihni ndonje sit apo progra(specifik dmth jo sh. i madhe) per te bere "imazhe.cur/ani"

me beni te ditur mundesisht para dates 29/05/2003  :buzeqeshje: 

faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

shiko nje here kete faqe per animated cursors
http://www.anicursor.com/download.html

----------


## K19

flm bensevenen
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje.

Nuk e dije sa eshte e mundur por do shtroje nje pyetje. Si eshte e mundur qe ndonje suste e caktuar te c'aktivizohet ne menyre softwerike pa prekur dicka ne tastier. E kam fjalen per susten e windowsit (shih figuren poshtë) mes Ctrl dhe Alt qe eshte, dua ta c'aktivizoj sepse me nxjer shume probleme kur luaj lojera te medhaja. 

Ctrl dhe Alt i perdor shume gjate lojerave dhe kur gabimisht shtypi Windows me del desktopi dhe loja me ngelet vetem ne Taskbar dhe gjersa futem prap shkon 6-7 sekonda duke hyre ne loje dhe dihet mandej se duhet te filloj prej fillimit, se ose kam humb ose ne kane vrare kur luaj Counter.

A ka ndonje menyre per c'aktivizimin e sustave ne tastier ose fizikisht te hjek susten e ne tastier se me prish pune shume.

Ju flm per ndihmesen qe do me jepni!

----------


## Mister Enigma

Tungjatjeta Davius.
Edhe unë qe sa muaj jam duke kërkuar një program të tillë por me qëllim krejt tjetër nga i yti. Unë jam adhurues i këtij tasti që ti nuk e do fare.  :buzeqeshje:  Pse? Sepse unë nuk luaj kurrë në kompjuter kurse ky tast është thelbësor për disa komanda të shpejta si p. sh. Win+D (del desktopi), Win+E (Windows Explorer), Win+R (Run) etj.
Për atë që kërkon ti është një program që e kam gjetur rastësisht duke kërkuar unë për nevojat e mia. Quhet I Hate This Key. Pra siç e kupton nga emri ka funksionin e deaktivizimit të një tasti. Është special për tastin Win për ata që luajnë dhe ky tast u sjell telashe.  :buzeqeshje: 
Mund ta shkarkosh këtu:
http://files4.majorgeeks.com/files/5...iskeysetup.exe

----------


## edspace

Nqs nuk i përdor fare butonat e Windows, ose do të mbash vetëm një prej tyre, mund të bësh një ndryshim në regjistër. 

http://johnhaller.com/jh/useful_stuf...e_windows_key/

----------


## besart

Davius, vetem për ty.

Merre kete arkive,ekstraktoje dhe kliko dy herë mbi skedarin deaktivizo_pullat_me logo_Win, dhe shtyp OK.
Beja Log Of kompjuterit ose ristartoje dhe shiqo nese te punojne ato dy pullat!

----------


## besart

Ndërsa nëse dëshiron qe ti aktivizosh prapë, merr kete skedar këtu, metoda e njejtë vlen, kliko dy herë dhe OK.

----------


## Davius

Sineri, edpspace dhe besart flm per ndihmesen, te gjitha opcionet qe m'i ofruat i provova dhe te gjithe me sosen pune te madhe...dhe tash pa asnje fare problemi luaj rehat dhe pa nerva dhe frige....ju falemnderoj shume per ndihmesen qe na jepni sahere qe kemi naj problem.

Kaloni kendshem.

----------


## ahmed_tr

pershendetje te gjitheve ...

Jam nje perdorues i flakte i Windows XP qe per mendimin tim me te vertete qe nuk me pelqen fare dhe para dy ditesh me doli nje problem me keybordin dhe mausin.
I bera nje < update driver > por prape nuk u be gje!
E bera uninstall driver dhe remove hardware por ketu me doli problemi me i madh !!! qe windowsi nuk e njeh vete automatikisht hardwarin dhe nuk me shfaqet fare keybordi dhe mausi ne Device Manager, dhe kur mundohem ta instaloj ne menyren control panel duke shtuar nje hardware edhe aty nuk me del fare keybordi si hardware. 
Mos duhet be edhe nje here instalim te windowsit, ne fakt une kam shume programe te instaluara, keshtu qe kjo menyre nuk do te me pelqente fare.

Ju faleminderit per cdo pergjigje ...

----------


## OO7

E Mira eshte te besh nje System Restore ta kthehesh mbrapa deri tek ajo dite kur te punonte Mouse dhe Keayboard ! Gjithashtu programet mund te jene ato qe ta sjellin problemet sepse ke shume ose ndonje virus i ndonje lloji ! Bej nje Skanim me Anti _Virus he shif ! NQS se ke problem na jep Llojin e Keayboard dhe Mouse ketu qe te mund te shofim mos te gjejme noi Driver ! Repsekte ! Enea

----------


## EdiR

Nese perdor XP nuk duhet te kesh keto problem sepse eshte Plug and Play duhet ti njohe krejt dhe pak a shume duhet te kete nje driver per te nese ke instaluar Service Pack 2.
Ajo qe do te keshilloja une pa shkuar aq larg sa te instalosh Win edhe nje here eshte te heqesh te gjithe driverat qe mund te ekzistojne per mouse dhe keyboard, hiqi te dyja nga kompjuteri, beje restart dhe vendos perseri mouse dhe keyboard.
Nuk duhet te jete shume e ngateruar por ku dihet. Perpiqu ti besh nje nga nje dhe nese ke nje kompjuter tjeter aty rotull mund te provosh nese mouse ose keyboard ose te dyja kane ndonje difect.
Shpresoj ta kesh zgjidhur deri tani por nese jo mund te provosh ne kete menyre.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## ahmed_tr

faleminderi per pergjigjet ...
Ndoqa te gjitha udhezimet, i bera system restore dhe nje skanim me antivirus dhe hoqa disa programe qe nuk me nevojiteshin, si dhe i bera uninstall drivers por nuk e gjeti, sic e ceka edhe me siper une nuk mundem as te shtoj nja keyboard hardware sepse nuk me del fare tek < ADD HARDWARE WIZARD > megjithate me ngelet te riinstaloj edhe nje here winxp. 
ju faleminderit edhe nje here.

----------


## dardani8

o ti shoku ahmed_tr 

mos u ngut ta besh riinstalosh xp.
siq duket nga pershkrimi yt duhet qe win filet tua te jen te corruptuara nga ndonje 
wirus apo spyware apo qkado qe te jet.
nje zgjidhje eshte qe ta skanosh pc me cd te win  xp, e fut cd e  xp ne pc dhe ja fut nje komand  sfc /scannow.
dhe shihe se qka do te  thot e me pas na lajmr  se qka u be

shnet

----------


## ahmed_tr

pershendetje ...

TANI CDO GJE NE RREGULL PASI E PROVOVA ME NJE TASTIERE TJETER. POR EDHE TASTIERA QE NUK PUNONTE TE KOMPJUTERI IM, TE KOMPJUTRI TJETER PUNON NE RREGULL ....   :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:   :kryqezohen:  

TUNG TE GJITHEVE ...

----------


## shqiptari02

kam nje laptop IBM thinkpad R50 kohet e fundit kur dua te shkruaj dicka nga krahu i majte cdo gje shkruhet sakte sepse nuk ka double digits neper taste dhe kompjuteri ne vend qe te shtype germen P shtyp * (yllin) sikur te perdorja shift si ka mundesi a mos ka ngelur tasta shift e shtypur po po te kishte ndodhur ajo gje edhe germat ne krah te majte do te shkruanin me kapitale ato jane normale a di dikush ndoshta eshte ngateruar dicka ne menune e keyboard options?

----------


## Adriano-10

Ne te majte, poshte, ke nje suste me ngjyre pink te eret shih, deklikoe ate dhe te rregullohet tastatura, ti me kete ke bere qe te shkruash me mundesite e treta qe t'i ofron nje suste!

Po pate problem dhe duash te shkruash dicka urgjent, perdor On-Screen Keyboard qe e gjen te Acessories/Accessibility...

----------


## Username

Provoje njehere ti besh update driverin e keyboard. Shko ne 
-Start/Control Panel
-Hap "Keyboard " dhe kliko "Hardware" lart (tabs) 
-Properties/Driver/Update Driver
Po te duash mund te besh ate General/Troubleshoot 
Gjithashtu vendos nje keyboard tjeter laptopit,  usb keyboard po te kesh dhe shiko nese ke te njejtin problem.
Ciao

----------


## shqiptari02

> Provoje njehere ti besh update driverin e keyboard. Shko ne 
> -Start/Control Panel
> -Hap "Keyboard " dhe kliko "Hardware" lart (tabs) 
> -Properties/Driver/Update Driver
> Po te duash mund te besh ate General/Troubleshoot 
> Gjithashtu vendos nje keyboard tjeter laptopit,  usb keyboard po te kesh dhe shiko nese ke te njejtin problem.
> Ciao



kam pedrour keyboard tjeter dhe punon sakte si ta gjej ku eshte problemi?  pink me ngjyre te eret se shoh asgjekundi?

----------


## edspace

Ka mund&#235;si t&#235; kesh ndryshuar gjuh&#235;n e tastier&#235;s. 

1. Shko tek start > settings > control panel > regional and language options
2. Tek tabela "Languages" shtyp butonin "Details". Aty duhet t&#235; shikosh list&#235;n e tastierave q&#235; ke t&#235; instaluara n&#235; kompjuter. N&#235; rastin t&#235;nd kjo duhet t&#235; jet&#235; "EN - English (United States)". 
3. N&#235;se ke gjuh&#235; t&#235; tjera t&#235; instaluara t&#235; cilat nuk i p&#235;rdor, hiqi ato nga lista. 
4. N&#235;se nuk ke EN - English (United State), shtyp butonin "add" dhe tek lista e par&#235; zgjidh "English (United States) nd&#235;rsa tek kutia e dyt&#235; zgjidh "USA". 

Tani provo t&#235; shkruash p&#235;rs&#235;ri.

----------

